
The Pleasures and Pains of Coffee – Balzac - Feuilles_Mortes
http://blissbat.net/balzac.html
======
brudgers
Previous discussions,

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13647098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13647098)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2880196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2880196)

